# OK, JUST got my new Allan Bible.......



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

ESV Readers Edition. It is, hands down THE best ESV I have ever seen! Now. I wrote, Mark Bertrand! I am begging him to put up some Pics here! So! Cross fingers! I hardly have words!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 14, 2010)

Is that anything like an Allan wrench...


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Is that anything like an Allan wrench...


Yes...Tim, except it has the Biblical Text and rather looks more Like a book! Lol....


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, on behalf of the covetous curs among the unwashed _hoi polloi _on the PB, I officially petition the Marvelous Max Philanthropic Bible Lovers Foundation for a grant. Could you just pick up some of them thar Allan Bibles (the ESV reader's edition sounds just about right) for distribution to deserving lovers of fine Bibles on the PB. I interpret "deserving" as those of us who actually read your posts and interact (hint . . . hint).
  

Actually, I'm delighted that you like the new Allan Bible. Could you give dimensions? Is it a single column format? References?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 14, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Actually, I'm delighted that you like the new Allan Bible. Could you give dimensions? Is it a single column format? References?


 
Single column w/references. It's beee-u-tee-full!!


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see the pics!
Allan Bibles are awesome.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

OK the Readers is 2 column BUT a larger Print! It is like an ESV "Long Primer"....


----------



## Augusta (Jan 14, 2010)

Just how many is that now Max? Are you single handedly keeping Allen's afloat?


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

This it, Max? 100 Pictures of my Allan’s ESV Reader’s Edition Kowalker.com


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

TO ANY TECH SAVVY FOLK! I have permission from J. Mark Bertrand to put Pictures of the Allan ESV READERS from Mark's Blog: J. Mark Bertand Binders Blog, Directly on the PB! It is hard to photograph Bibles but Mark is a Master.....anyone willing to help me (my Mac has issues doing size on PB) I would Love the help. As I say I have his permission anyone willing and able to help me grab and place 3, 4, 5 good pics of the Allan ESV Readers. I would love the help! Grace and Peace.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 14, 2010)

Berean said:


> This it, Max? 100 Pictures of my Allan’s ESV Reader’s Edition Kowalker.com


 
Norm, that Bible is almost identical to the KJV Allan's Bible I have which was donated to me by a gracious PB member. It is an absolutely beautiful Bible. I also have an ESV Allan's Bible that I really like. I bought that from a PB brother at a wonderful price.

Allans Bibles are the bomb!


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

Source: Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan Reader's Reference Edition ESV


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > This it, Max? -allans-esv-readers-edition/]100 Pictures of *my* Allan’s ESV Reader’s Edition Kowalker.com
> ...


 
Ivan, the "my" is in the title of the website unfortunately. I don't have one. Max does and so does the website owner. My best is a black calfskin NASB I got from a brother on the PB, and I love it.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 14, 2010)

Berean said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Berean said:
> ...



Perhaps some day, Norm. BTW, in the first photograph, the brown Bible on the far left is the color of my ESV Allans.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the hype about the Allan Bibles?


----------



## Michael (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the hype about the Allan Bibles?


In their finest bindings, they use the softest, most supple leather (known as highland goatskin) and India paper with beautiful art gilt edges. The bibles open flat from any page and feel almost like they mold to your hand when holding them. They are truly a work of art.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jan 14, 2010)

AHHHH! I have been looking for a bible with large print (above 10; I have terrible eyesight), cross-references, and margins. YAYYYY what a GREAT graduation gift this will make.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Even though I have the Longer Primer, every time I see an Allan Bible I want to get my hands on one of them.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry, I don't care how awesome the leather is. I am not paying 130+ for a Bible.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the hype about the Allan Bibles?


 

Read some of his reviews here (Bible Design and Binding) and look at these pics here (Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com). Look for Allan. 

Also, if you end up owning one you will truly know why they are so great. (others who own one can back me up on this one, the quality of these Bibles is outstanding).


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 14, 2010)

Michael Turner said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse my ignorance, but what is the hype about the Allan Bibles?
> ...



I agree with Michael. I own one Allen Bible and it is "truly a work of art" in bookbinding.


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Sorry, I don't care how awesome the leather is. I am not paying 130+ for a Bible.


 
Thats what I thought at first until I got my hands on one. But after I held my friends I knew I had to get one. I like quality products, so naturally the Allan Bible fit me best.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Jan 14, 2010)

I would gladly trade my ESV Black Calfskin Study Bible for the Allan ESV Readers Edition.

I just found out about them about a month or so ago. I need to get a second job....ha!


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Sorry, I don't care how awesome the leather is. I am not paying 130+ for a Bible.


 While not inexpensive, they are LIFETIME Bibles, they are art...but functional art, 120 dollars? Well, you can use an Allan the rest of your life! Unless you drop it in pool, it will outlast you, it will be heirloom, to children and grandchildren. In that light, I think, 120 is not extreme. Most Bibles made that cost 70 bucks might only last 10 years, (seeing action) as in using it. I saw a 40 Year old Allan on EBAY...looked brand new!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am not so sure I would spend 70 either. I could be wrong, but I just can't see a Bible lasting a lifetime.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I am not so sure I would spend 70 either. I could be wrong, but I just can't see a Bible lasting a lifetime.


 My Grandfathers Bible upstairs says otherwise, however I am not about to debate a quality product if you care little about craftsmanship.


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

Max, the one comment I saw referred to the opacity of the paper and that it allowed some ghosting of the print. How noticeable is that when you read in a good light? Is the paper very white?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am not trying to call anyone a liar by any means and I do appreciate quality. That being said, my dad's Bible (which was just some common 20 dollar Bible) has lasted for nearly 30 years. The reason is not necessarily quality, but rather how it was handled. I on the other hand runs through Bibles frequently because of the wear and tear that happens while in military training. It is not uncommon to see duct tape Bibles among soldiers. 

So it isn't that a Bible can't last a lifetime, just not under my circumstances.


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

Berean said:


> Max, the one comment I saw referred to the opacity of the paper and that it allowed some ghosting of the print. How noticeable is that when you read in a good light? Is the paper very white?


Actually this is the Single Best EDITION, I have seen, I just read the first 3 Chapters of John, I notice little ghosting, Bible paper, even the best quality, French milled, India...is but need thin, so, looking carefully at even a fine Bible you might see a little. This EDITION, I had to angle to the light and put my eyes close...it is hard to to see!


----------



## etexas (Jan 14, 2010)

I got the brown 3 ribbon! One OT one Psalter one NT


----------



## Andres (Jan 14, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> I am not trying to call anyone a liar by any means and I do appreciate quality. That being said, my dad's Bible (which was just some common 20 dollar Bible) has lasted for nearly 30 years. The reason is not necessarily quality, but rather how it was handled. I on the other hand runs through Bibles frequently because of the wear and tear that happens while in military training. It is not uncommon to see duct tape Bibles among soldiers.
> 
> So it isn't that a Bible can't last a lifetime, just not under my circumstances.



Boliver, your bibles wear out so much because you read them so much kind sir. You are too godly for us. 

Seriously though, my first thought was that I would never spend that much on a bible either. Over a $100?!! Come on, a person could make better use of their money than that! Then I stopped and thought about all the things that I have spent over $130 on in my lifetime....I don't want to tell you all because some of it is downright embarrassing!  The point is, everybody has different passions, hobbies, and loves in life. What one person might choose to invest their own $$ in may not be what I would choose, but I doubt they would spend their money on many things I spend mine on. 

P.S. after looking at some of those pics, I am beginning to think I might want one of those bibles 

P.P.S I am also feeling like Max with the abundance of smileys in my post. I am kinda liking them too!


----------



## Kentaro (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sure you will enjoy it. I on the other hand enjoy getting a good workout carrying my ESV Study Bible. Plus its provides good cover against small arms fire. Although the handle on my Bible cover is already ripping apart from the weight of the Bible. Poor cover only lasted a year.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 14, 2010)

Andrew, I am not saying that buying one is sinful or anything like that. If someone wants to buy one, that is perfectly cool. 

I am the farthest from the most godly. Mine just go through obstacle courses, dirt, mud, rain, and overall wear and tear. A former Ranger is working on making a waterproof indestructible NT. That I could go for.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Jan 14, 2010)

I love my Allan KJV Longprimer. It's a great bible. I'm happy you got an Allan. I've had my Longprimer for about 3 1/2 months now and it's been great.


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 14, 2010)

From those pictures it seems that there is quite a bit of bleed through. Is that correct?


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 15, 2010)

jpfrench81 said:


> From those pictures it seems that there is quite a bit of bleed through. Is that correct?


 
I can see some bleed through on my Long Primer, but its not that bad in my opinion.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 15, 2010)

Boliver,

I had always been a hardback or bonded leather man until the PB. My thought was that you had to be nuts to pay that kind of money for a Bbile. But, to be honest, most of the Bibles on the market are so poorly made these days that they really do not hold up well. An Allan is truly a work of art and an investment in quality.

I have the Allan Longprimer KJV and an Allan/Oxford Blackface BR20 KJV. They are AMAZING!

But, the Crossway premium leather ESV thinline and premium leather ESV SB are also quite amazing as is the signature line Nelson NKJV.

On balance, the Nelson signature line and the Crossway premium leather Bibles are quality bindings that are worth having. I like the leather cover/leather lining effect with the high end Crossways.

But, in my opinion, there is NOTHING commercially available like a R.L. Allan Bible. If you use a KJV or ESV, you cannot beat Allan Bibles. If you want a NKJV (other than a small format Pitt Minion), get a Nelson signature. An ESV SB would require a Crossway binding. But, for anything else, don't waste your money, buy an Allan.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 15, 2010)

The ESV Reader's edition looks like the best Bible I have ever seen. 

But . . . *$205??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## David (Jan 15, 2010)

I love my R L Allan KJV Oxford Reference Ruby Edition Bible. It's the finest Bible I've ever seen in my life, and it was at a very reasonable price. EvangelicalBible.com has had it on sale for some time now, at $89.75. I haven't looked, but surely they put their other Bibles on sale too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 15, 2010)

etexas said:


> OK the Readers is 2 column BUT a larger Print! It is like an ESV "Long Primer"....


 

You had to make that comparison. You just had to do it. Now, I am in serious distress. . . .


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 15, 2010)

etexas said:


> OK the Readers is 2 column BUT a larger Print! It is like an ESV "Long Primer"....


 
Ooops! I have the Personal Reference Edition. I think this is the last Bible I will ever buy. The binding is beautiful. The single column is like reading a book. The leather is going to keep well. All in all I'm very happy with this Bible. We spoke via PM and I did buy the Cambridge PittMinion and that was exactly the size I wanted. This is a bit "meatier" in my hand but it has been my Bible of choice since I received it. My wife's happy as well because she's tried to test my resolve by showing me other Bibles but they can't hold a candle to the Allan PRE.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 15, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Sorry, I don't care how awesome the leather is. I am not paying 130+ for a Bible.



Ignorance is bliss Brother.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 15, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Andrew, I am not saying that buying one is sinful or anything like that. If someone wants to buy one, that is perfectly cool.
> 
> I am the farthest from the most godly. Mine just go through obstacle courses, dirt, mud, rain, and overall wear and tear. A former Ranger is working on making a waterproof indestructible NT. That I could go for.


 
Ziploc works well.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah, but ziploc still rips. It is not fool proof.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jan 15, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> yeah, but ziploc still rips. It is not fool proof.


 
Yes but it is Ranger, SEAL, ForceRecon, SpecialForces, PJ proof.

I take it you haven't had to waterproof your gear before some water event. Go for the thicker "freezer" ziplocs and double-bag it. You should be fine. Heck at $20 a pop who really cares, right?


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 15, 2010)

A man's life does not consist in whether he has a beautiful Allan ESV Bible or a mangy, tattered, dog-eared paperback ESV! And remember not to covet your neighbour's Allan Bible but be delighted that he is enjoying this wonderful gift from God!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, I know about waterproofing. I was stationed at Ranger Training Battalion. So I know what I am saying when I said ziploc is not fool proof. They still tear after a while. 

That is why I buy the small 20 buck ones. I couldn't imagine buying something over a hundred and having it ruined after a few months.


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

OK!!! Got an E from Nick Grey, the "Master" lol of Allan and Son Bibles, For those who have asked me about the Oxford Longprimer King James. It will be upgraded, better paper, some old world "touches" you would do well (If interested) , to look at this ESV the cover and some other things will be very like it (other than this being a King Jimmy of course). A final note. I am TRULY SAD that I cannot even do a REVIEW without some people fighting! What is that! I am reviewing a Bible for Pete's sake!!!!! It is NOT an issue I felt needed moderation! You know who you are...get a grip...get it fast. Most members enjoy a simple Bible or book review and GASP can read one without rancor. Attacks will be reported...this is sad! have NEVER had to add that in a REVIEW!!!


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> OK, on behalf of the covetous curs among the unwashed _hoi polloi _on the PB, I officially petition the Marvelous Max Philanthropic Bible Lovers Foundation for a grant. Could you just pick up some of them thar Allan Bibles (the ESV reader's edition sounds just about right) for distribution to deserving lovers of fine Bibles on the PB. I interpret "deserving" as those of us who actually read your posts and interact (hint . . . hint).
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm delighted that you like the new Allan Bible. Could you give dimensions? Is it a single column format? References?


 Dennis my Dear and Good Friend! I was about to send this one to you....but why musy ya' hurt me so....I am a crying so hard I cannot do a label to ship! (SOB!)


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

DeborahtheJudge said:


> AHHHH! I have been looking for a bible with large print (above 10; I have terrible eyesight), cross-references, and margins. YAYYYY what a GREAT graduation gift this will make.


 
Joy. This is a good font size! A "No squint" Bible!


----------



## etexas (Jan 15, 2010)

Someone asked me about the font size on the ESV Readers Bible and the font in the ESV Study Bible so I will just post it if anyone else is curious. The Allan Reader's Edition has a Font size of 10.3. The ESV Study Bible (in text) run at 9.5. Hope this is helpful for those wondering about readability. Grace and Peace.


----------



## Bookman (Jan 15, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, I am not saying that buying one is sinful or anything like that. If someone wants to buy one, that is perfectly cool.
> ...


I've seen one of the completely waterproof New Testaments in our local Christian bookstore. They are very cool--what a great idea--and they're especially geared to hunters.


----------



## Bookman (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, and after reading this thread, I'm starting to save up for my first Allan--right now!!!


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 15, 2010)

Bookman said:


> Oh, and after reading this thread, I'm starting to save up for my first Allan--right now!!!


 


Let us know when you get it and how you like it.


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > OK the Readers is 2 column BUT a larger Print! It is like an ESV "Long Primer"....
> ...


LOL. Sorry man! I was looking for a "point of comparison"....


----------



## tommyb (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow. Incredible what God just did. I read this post yesterday and finished with a sorrow. I've had my eye on the Allan readers edition but given my financial situation had resigned myself that it just wasn't in the cards. Reading this thread just made the disappointment that much more. Then, at 11:00 last night I got an e-mail from Amazon that someone had just purchased the 1950 KJV Dickson Analytical Study Bible I had listed for sale. I had overpriced the Dickson and had given up on it ever selling for $500. I only put it up for sale because my wife had banned me from buying any more nice Bibles unless I sold one from my collectrion. Well, it sold and I can now get the Allan Readers edition I've been drooling over. 
The only issue now is what color to get. I like the dark brown the best but the three mulicolored ribbons that come that color ruin it in my opinion. So it's between black or tan. Hummm. I'm leaning toward black but will have to think it over. 
Thank you God. You always do such wonderful things for such a sinner like me. I am so humbled.


----------



## etexas (Jan 16, 2010)

tommyb said:


> Wow. Incredible what God just did. I read this post yesterday and finished with a sorrow. I've had my eye on the Allan readers edition but given my financial situation had resigned myself that it just wasn't in the cards. Reading this thread just made the disappointment that much more. Then, at 11:00 last night I got an e-mail from Amazon that someone had just purchased the 1950 KJV Dickson Analytical Study Bible I had listed for sale. I had overpriced the Dickson and had given up on it ever selling for $500. I only put it up for sale because my wife had banned me from buying any more nice Bibles unless I sold one from my collectrion. Well, it sold and I can now get the Allan Readers edition I've been drooling over.
> The only issue now is what color to get. I like the dark brown the best but the three mulicolored ribbons that come that color ruin it in my opinion. So it's between black or tan. Hummm. I'm leaning toward black but will have to think it over.
> Thank you God. You always do such wonderful things for such a sinner like me. I am so humbled.


AWSOME!!!! Jehovah-Jirah Indeed!


----------



## Claudiu (Jan 16, 2010)

tommyb said:


> Wow. Incredible what God just did. I read this post yesterday and finished with a sorrow. I've had my eye on the Allan readers edition but given my financial situation had resigned myself that it just wasn't in the cards. Reading this thread just made the disappointment that much more. Then, at 11:00 last night I got an e-mail from Amazon that someone had just purchased the 1950 KJV Dickson Analytical Study Bible I had listed for sale. I had overpriced the Dickson and had given up on it ever selling for $500. I only put it up for sale because my wife had banned me from buying any more nice Bibles unless I sold one from my collectrion. Well, it sold and I can now get the Allan Readers edition I've been drooling over.
> The only issue now is what color to get. I like the dark brown the best but the three mulicolored ribbons that come that color ruin it in my opinion. So it's between black or tan. Hummm. I'm leaning toward black but will have to think it over.
> Thank you God. You always do such wonderful things for such a sinner like me. I am so humbled.


 

Tan would be a nice option if you have a lot of black ones, just to mix it up a bit but you can never go wrong with black. 
Take a look at their photos on picasa (Picasa Web Albums - evangelicalbible.com)

Also, which one were you specifically looking at getting. There are a couple ESV's available at Allan ESV : EvangelicalBible.com


----------

